# porting AT&T phone number to VOIP



## Tiny (Feb 1, 2009)

Has any person attempted sucessfully to port an AT&T landline phone number away to VOIP without losing DSL service I know DSL is linked to phone number and in one attempt to call AT&T CSR they tried to sell me another landline for $200 for my dsl service to go with my other landline I have. OK when my phone number ports away my present landline will be disconnected and I will have 2 phone lines to my house. should I just order comcast internet and forget AT&T DSL because this is making my Head hurt!


----------



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

I know 2 people that had no luck and they both lost their DSL. BE CAREFUL!


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes, you have to add a second phone line to your service and have them make THAT the primary line then port out your number which is now the secondary number. Or get DRY LOOP DSL if it is available BEFORE porting.

When I worked for Vonage LNP dept (back around 6 years ago when they really were exploding and porting would take 4-5 months and more) people would do that all the time. Number would port after 5 months and bye bye DSL and Vonage phone service. It was a disaster.

Yes, get Comcast and use another VOIP phone provider for probably 1/2 what they charge.


----------



## BosFan (Sep 28, 2009)

I suggest the cable modem and get Ooma VoIP, pay for the gear up front then all you pay is tax and fee after that. Got mine from Woot (refurbed) for $140 and my monthly bill is $4.37. Pick a temp number at start-up and then it took a week to port the old number from AT&T


----------



## judson_west (Jun 15, 2006)

I just did this about 2 months ago. I had DSL w/AT&T on my POTS phone line. I then switched to AT&T U-Verse DSL (which in reality is dry-loop DSL). I wanted to keep my land-line number so I transferred it to am AT&T GoPhone. Then I got a VOIP service. Installed the service. Tested it, then transferred the number from the GoPhone to Google Voice and pointed GV to the IP phone number. You could just port the number directly from the GoPhone to the IP phone number, but I don't think this will be the last IP phone provider I will ever use and I can point the GV number to whatever number I want in the future. The whole process took about 3 weeks.


----------



## Tiny (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for suggestions, Im going to use the Net Talk Duo for Voip service no computer needed for 29.95 a YEAR service were now Im paying 30 plus dollars a month for At&t phone


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

I've been involved in many AT&T ports to VoIP since the MagicJack PLUS came out,If you have DSL you must call them to preserve your DSL Internet connection.

If you don't they will automatically turn off your phone and DSL service in three to 10 days.


----------



## Tiny (Feb 1, 2009)

which at&t CSR number would u try to set up to keep DSL connected ?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I did something like this, but I'm using CallCentric as my VoiP provider. I also switched from Centurylink to TimeWarner Cable Internet, so the dry loop issue didn't present a problem.
It did require me to buy an ATA (I got a Linksys PAP2T), but the phone savings were definately real . I'm on a plan that is 1.5 CENTS/minute incoming and 1.9 CENTS/minute outgoing (or something like those rates) - my typical phone bill is now more like $8- $10 / month - and we have just about any / all call features included.


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

What is Voip?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

gomezma1 said:


> What is Voip?


Voice over Internet Protocol - Internet phone service like Vonage, Magicjack, etc.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

gomezma1 said:


> What is Voip?


*What is Voip*?


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

So it costs $200 to add another phone line with AT&T?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Until they screw the bill up and charge you $400


----------

